# Verbindung einstellen Sinucom NC zu Sinumerik 840d



## Stefan1312 (26 Juni 2015)

Hallo!

Ich stehe momentan vor dem Problem eine Verbindung zwischen SinuCOM NC und einer Sinumerik 840d herzustellen.


Der verwendete Adapter ist ein "RS232 / PPI Multi Master Cable" ( 6ES7 901-3CB30-0XA0)
Leider weiß ich nicht welchen Zugangspunkt der Application man für diese Anwendung verwenden muss?
und konnte diesbezüglich auch leider nichts in den Handbüchern finden.
Wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir vielleicht jemand einen Tipp geben könnte, wo man sich noch die 
NCK, PLC und Host Adresse auslesen kann?

Mit welcher Hardwareschnittstelle baut ihr euch normalerweise diese Verbindung auf?

Direkt im Schaltschrank auf der NCU mit den Bezeichnungen X101 und X122 ? oder 
direkt am Operator Panel mit den Bezeichnungen COM und PG? 
Kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen diesen "Verbindungspunkten" erklären?
Gibt es überhaupt einen?

Bin leider ziemlich ratlos.. und wäre sehr dankbar könnte mir hier jemand unter die Arme greifen..

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus!

mfg Stefan


----------



## Boxy (29 Juni 2015)

Eigentlich zeigt doch SinuCOM NC bei der Auswahl der Schnittstelle die Möglichkeiten an ???
Ich gehe jetzt einmal davon aus, du willst eine Verbindung nu einer Power Line aufbauen!

SinuCOM oder NC Connect Wizard starten und Start Verbindungsassiten wählen und mal Menügeführt die Power Line und dann entweder X101 (!,5 MBaud) oder X122 MPI (187,5 KBaud) auswählen ... Dann unter Verkabbelungshilfe sieht man wo man an der NCU antecken muss!
Bei X101 könnte man sich auch auf die BTSS Schnittstelle vom OP stecken.


----------



## Peter Gedöns (29 Juni 2015)

Stefan1312 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Der verwendete Adapter ist ein "RS232 / PPI Multi Master Cable" ( 6ES7 901-3CB30-0XA0)
> 
> mfg Stefan



Eine 840Dpl kann kein PPI , da ist eine S7 300 drin keine S7 200.


----------



## Stefan1312 (29 Juni 2015)

Zunächst einmal Danke für eure Antworten!

Also mein größtes Problem war, dass ich keine Verbindung aufbauen konnte, da der Adapter nicht leuchtete...
Nach längeren Rechergen hab ich dann zum Glück! diesen Link gefunden.. wo mir dann einiges klar wurde:

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/document/20279422?dti=0&lc=de-WW

nun zum einen: ich habe im Anschluss an den "RS232 / PPI Multi Master Cable" Adapter
den USB/MPI Adapter verwendet. laut der Tabelle auf der Siemens Seite, die Version 2 ( (Bestellnummer: 6ES7972-0CB20-0XA0 )
und habe dann unten gelesen, dass man sich für diesen Adapter eine eigene Spannungsversorgung für die Schnittstelle bauen muss..

Habt ihr euch diese gebaut? oder gibt es hier eine "industrietaugliche" Lösung?

Nun zu den Schnittstellen: also diesen SinucomNC Verbindungsassistenten habe ich auch benutzt.. nur leider ist mir folgendes nicht klar:

und zwar unter: DRIVER kann man einstellen welchen Adapter man benutzt: z.B. PC Adapter (MPI), klickt man dann auf PG/PC Schnittstelle einstellen, so muss 
man noch den Zugangspunkt auswählen: Z.B. Drives (Starter,Scout) --> Pc Adapter (MPI) .. 
welchen muss man hier für SinuComNC auswählen?

In dieser Liste gibt es keinen Eintrag diesbezüglich.. wie wenn man sich zum Beispiel über den Starter mit einem Umrichter verbinden möchte.

Und nun zu den Adressen:

Nachdem man diese Schnittstelle eingestellt hat, gibt es in der Übersicht noch die Adressen der NCK,PLC,HOSt.
welche Adressen muss man hier jeweils einstellen, bzw wie kann man diese Adressen herausfinden?

@ Boxy: du hast vorher noch von dieser "BTSS Schnittstelle vom OP" gesprochen, welchen Anschluss meinst du hierbei?

kenn wie oben beschrieben leider nur die Anschlüsse mit den Bezeichnungen "COM und PG"
Sind diese gleichwertig mit den Anschlüssen X101,X122 welche direkt auf der NC zu finden sind?

Mfg


----------



## Peter Gedöns (29 Juni 2015)

das ist die "industrietaugliche" Lösung für 840Dpl 
https://support.industry.siemens.co...pc-adapter-on-840d/106745/?page=0&pageSize=10

zum  SinucomNC Verbindungsassistenten kann ich dir morgen ein paar Bilder machen


----------



## Boxy (30 Juni 2015)

1. Welche Version von SinuCOM NC verwendest Du eigentlich ?
    Deine Informationen welche Du verteilst sind auch arg dünn!

2. 





> Hallo!
> Der verwendete Adapter ist ein "RS232 / PPI Multi Master Cable" ( 6ES7 901-3CB30-0XA0)
> mfg Stefan



Bin hier von einem Schreibfehler ausgegangen und dachte du nutzt ein MPI Adapter, wie unter Step 7 / 840D üblich!
Auch das Du bisher schon mal eine Online-Verbindung zur PLC hattest und das alles funktioniert!
Was auch gut funktioniert ist der ACCON Net-Lin Adapter.

3. 





> Habt ihr euch diese gebaut? oder gibt es hier eine "industrietaugliche" Lösung?


Die Bastellösung nur für die IB war bei mir, 9 SUB Stecker und Buchse direkt miteinander an den Stiften verlötet und dann PIN 2 und PIN 7 die 24V daruf gegeben.
Alternative für den Schaltschrankeinabu waren solche Steckadapter mit D-Sub von glaube Murr Elektr. oder Phönix! Die haben wir genutzt, wenn man den TS Adapter glaube auf den Profibus gesteckt hat! Bzw. wenn man die Versorgungsspannung (M24EXT und P24EXT) auf den Kabelverteiler der NCU -X121 verdrahtet sollte es auch funktionieren (steht irgendwo noch beschrieben)!

4. BTSS an OP, das ist der Port an der PCU wo die Leitung zur NC und zur MSTT angesteckt ist, sollte glaube MPI/DP sein ..
Habe leider keine 840D PL hier zur Verfügung, nur noch SL ...

COM = Serielle ... (steht aber im Handbuch)


----------



## Peter Gedöns (30 Juni 2015)

ich hoffe das hilft


----------



## Stefan1312 (6 Juli 2015)

Hallo! 
Wollte mich nochmals melden und bei allen für die Beiträge bedanken!
Nachdem wir den Adapter extern mit 24V versorgt haben.. lief alles wunderbar!

Vielen Dank noch einmal!
Vielen Dank auch für die Screenshots!

mfg Stefan


----------

